# First post from new member: Tawnyangel



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

tawnyangel Oct 26 2007, 04:17 PM New MemberGroup: MembersPosts: 2Joined: 26-October 07Member No.: 27,898 Hi there, I'm a new member to this site. I have been suffering with Fibromyalgia for about ten years now, and have managed to work with this syndrome. However, at the moment I'm going through a flare up and it feels as if my neck and right shoulder are in a vice, I have very little movement in my neck and the whole of my right arm is so sore, it hurts to drive. I'm not sure what has sparked this flare up, as I have been unable to work for the last 18 months due to fracturing my left tibia January 06 and following an operation for a bone graft and insertion of two screws, the bone became very infected, so I was in hospital five times last year, ending with an admission to a Specialist Bone Infection unit in Oxford, and although this whole year was quite traumatic, I didn't exactly feel stressed. Anyway, I was wondering whether anyone has any tips on pain killers, as nothing I take seems to help. I'm currently on Prozac for muscle relief, but right now I'm finding the ache in my arms rather like a toothache, just a nagging pain.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi tawnyangel! Welcome to the forum! Sorry to hear of your recent leg problems and Fibro flare up. Surgery of any kind is extra hard on Fibro and ME patients. I found this great article back in July on Fibro patients, and precautions to take before surgery. While the article refers to "selective surgery", the advice is good for all surgeries. So maybe it will be of some benefit to you:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=88907On the thread, you'll be able to see one of our members' experience with going through major surgery, and that it threw her into an extra bad flare up that lasted a long time. Unfortunately that seems to be the norm with our bodies. Add on top of that the post-op bone infection you had to deal with, and it only makes sense that you'd be in a tremendous flare up. Even though you didn't feel stressed out, it was still a LOT of physical stress on your body, and it will take your body extra long to recuperate. (The joys of Fibro! LOL)I know that doesn't help you now, but at least you know it's normal for Fibro or ME patients to be extra sick for an extra long time after surgery of any kind, or after an infection of any kind.That being said, you also asked about pain killers for Fibro. Just this year a new drug was approved by the FDA for use in Fibromyalgia. It is designed to block the pain signals that your nerve endings send out. It's called Lyrica. We had a thread on Lyrica earlier in the year, when it was approved. You can check that out here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=88365I hope some of this information will be helpful! We are a pretty slow moving forum here, being that we're a bunch of sickies, but have some really GREAT members!!! I hope you'll stick around!


----------

